# Line color



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Do you think that line color has as much to do in the surf as other places? Reason I ask is that I have found that I can see the flourescent line much better when casted in the early or late hours and keeps people from walking into it on the beach. I see others using the red lines and other like moss greens and other colors, but have not seen a pic with the bright colors. I am a big fan of matching line to environment in freshwater and would not use it (maybe I should) for that but I have to respool anyway and wondering what anyone thinks about the surf. Other reason I ask is that the end with the hooks is nto the line anyway, so does it matter? I tend to fish double hook rigs with a weight, they are wire strand anyway. May try mono this year, but that is I guess another question. Thanks


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Line color ??????????*

Who cares what the color of the line is. The last few feet can be what is desired. Most go with a shock leader or at least a terminal rig of the desired color. I buy quality line off of ebay in most any color cheap.


----------

